# First home buying in Melbourne SE Suburbs



## Rogue87 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi there!

My partner and I are slowly looking at purchasing our first home together in the next year or two (building up our downpayment at the moment).

I'm just curious if anyone had any advice for us in regards to purchasing a home, how to ensure we have a good credit rating, as well as what advice we can get for increasing our current savings (term deposits are at 2.8p.a. at the moment which aren't very high)

Thanks in advance!


----------

